# UK Championship 2013



## kinch2002 (Sep 10, 2013)

16-17th November
O2 Academy Leicester

All information is now up on the UKCA Website

Information on judging/staff


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 10, 2013)

yay

so... Library Cafe, 12noon on the Friday? 

see you there


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2013)

Woop


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 10, 2013)

My first 3 comps within 3 months. yay uk


----------



## TDM (Sep 10, 2013)

Almost certainly too far for me


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 10, 2013)

Hopefully my first UK comp . Maybe I can meet some fellow cubers.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2013)

koo


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 10, 2013)

Hopefully I'll be there finally after all this time  Cannot wait


----------



## timelonade (Sep 10, 2013)

ma exams ;[


----------



## Ollie (Sep 10, 2013)

Damn, reading week is the first week of November. Would've been perfect.

But cool


----------



## KongShou (Sep 10, 2013)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

but might conflict with exam, but i think its just after. almost perfect. WOO!


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> but might conflict with exam, but i think its just after. almost perfect. WOO!



plz can i haz a weilong


----------



## KongShou (Sep 10, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> plz can i haz a weilong



if i come, sure

or you can just buy it off me in a week or so


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 10, 2013)

Just peed a little. 

This comp marks my 1st year of competitive cubing <3


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 10, 2013)

Really not sure I can make this.

Oh well


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll only go if there is sandwiches


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 10, 2013)

Same here, although this will only be my third comp.

Glad the venue got confirmed, means I'm pretty much guaranteed to attend.


----------



## angham (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll see if i can make it, I might only be able to make saturday 
edit: I can make both days  see you there everyone!


----------



## joey (Sep 11, 2013)

sure


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 11, 2013)

Can't go, see you in 2014.


----------



## conn9 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well if I can go, I will have turned 18 the day beforehand  Don't know how much that will help me though.


----------



## Hypocrism (Sep 12, 2013)

Ooooooooh this could be fun, if I can get a coach from uni...


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 12, 2013)

conn9 said:


> Well if I can go, I will have turned 18 the day beforehand  Don't know how much that will help me though.



It will help you in terms of pub cubing


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay, I will make it to this. I will.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 12, 2013)

In case you haven't noticed, we are renaming this competition to UK Championship 2013 to reflect the fact that it is the major competition of the year and we want to properly name people as UK champions.
The competition will still be open to everyone from other countries as will podium places. You just can't become "UK Champion" unless you compete for the UK.


----------



## Escher (Sep 12, 2013)

Will do my best to be there


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 12, 2013)

Inb4 no 5BLD UK champion.

That is my birthday weekend, probably won't go, might end up going with my other half (currently a non-cuber, not managed to convert her yet). If I do go I probably won't have had the time to do serious practice before it.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2013)

Escher said:


> Will do my best to be there



if you don't we're breaking up


----------



## Applecow (Sep 12, 2013)

does anyone of you (UK people ) live in Leicester? And could I stay at someone's place? Or is there a cheap hotel/hostel thingy you can recommend? Flight is pretty cheap from Germany, thinking about attending this comp


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 12, 2013)

Any idea of events included? same as last year?


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 12, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Any idea of events included? same as last year?



Definitely: 2-5 mega pyra sq1 clock bld oh
Maybe: 4bld 5bld


----------



## CubezUBR (Sep 12, 2013)

LOLOLOLOLOL my parents will hate me when i tell them. i will hopefully be there but


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 12, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> Definitely: 2-5 mega pyra sq1 clock bld oh
> Maybe: 4bld 5bld



Will there be multi?


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 12, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> Definitely: 2-5 mega pyra sq1 clock bld oh
> Maybe: 4bld 5bld



MAYBE 4bld and 5bld? I'd have thought that all blinds would be pretty important for the UK's main competition!!


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 12, 2013)

no multi. I hope that we can hold 4/5bld personally. But can't make any promises yet.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 12, 2013)

With a lot of competitors comes extra difficulty of fitting events in. I'm hopeful that we can have more than the 10 that Laurence mentioned, but we'll see once the draft schedule is done.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 12, 2013)

okso we need feet, mega and 5BLD.......that is all XD


----------



## Escher (Sep 12, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> if you don't we're breaking up



I know long-distance is hard but I thought you loved me. Out of sight, out of mind I guess. Will always remember you babe xoxoxox


----------



## KongShou (Sep 12, 2013)

Goals: 
2: sub 4
3: sub 11/10
4: sub 1
5: sub2
6: sub4
7: sub7
Oh: sub 25
Pyra: sub10
Mega:sub 2:10

Unrealistic but #YOLO


----------



## Ollie (Sep 12, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Inb4 no 5BLD UK champion.



Oh, and pwetty pwease big BLD, I promise successes.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2013)

Escher said:


> I know long-distance is hard but I thought you loved me. Out of sight, out of mind I guess. Will always remember you babe xoxoxox



but srsly can always come to shef, did you like move n stuf


----------



## Escher (Sep 12, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> but srsly can always come to shef, did you like move n stuf



Yeah mang, 'sall good. Will have to catch up and etc, message me on fb. I've got dirt, drugs and debauchery to share.

Btw will anybody be able to sell me one of those new-fangled cubes that everyone goes on about? Idk where to buy cubes these days


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 12, 2013)

Escher said:


> Btw will anybody be able to sell me one of those new-fangled cubes that everyone goes on about? Idk where to buy cubes these days



KongShou has a shop based in the UK, and is registered so can bring cubes for you. WeiLong seems to be the cube people are switching to.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm a very boring person and would gladly take 2-7, but I doubt there will be 6 and 7


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 12, 2013)

there won't beee


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 13, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> no multi.



But what will we bet a drink on?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 17, 2013)

Aw, nice - no clash with my calendar - shall be there.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 17, 2013)

MichaelErskine said:


> Aw, nice - no clash with my calendar - shall be there.



I wondered whether you were still cubing the other day. You haven't been on the forums for a while (not that I've seen anyway).


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 17, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> I'm a very boring person and would gladly take 2-7, but I doubt there will be 6 and 7





CubeRoots said:


> there won't beee



Watch this space...


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 17, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Watch this space...



is excited.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2013)

not guaranteed to have every event? cmon


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> not guaranteed to have every event? cmon


OK, we can have every event. But that means 1 round of 3x3 and 1 round of 2x2


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> OK, we can have every event. But that means 1 round of 3x3 and 1 round of 2x2



sounds good


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 17, 2013)

Can't we just not hold 3x3 and have 2 extra rounds of clock?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 17, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Can't we just not hold 3x3 and have 2 extra rounds of clock?


Don't give me such great ideas otherwise I'll start using them


----------



## KongShou (Sep 17, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Don't give me such great ideas otherwise I'll start using them



i vote 5 rounds of 3x3


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 17, 2013)

And instead of 4x4 we could have unofficial magic and master magic =)


----------



## KongShou (Sep 17, 2013)

and 5 rounds of multiblind


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm not going but you should hold 11 rounds of Skewb.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 17, 2013)

15 rounds of 15 puzzle


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 17, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> 15 rounds of 15 puzzle


Infact instead of 2-7 cubes we should just do 2-7 slidy puzzles instead 

How many years do you think it'll be before UKO needs 3 days/2 events running together/both? I assume we'd need two delegates to keep up with that, but with the UK scene continuously growing, who knows where we're going?
Because y'know, the much coveted UK FMC champion title needs to be competed for


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2013)

lets just remove 3x3 and have a round of 4bld and 6 rounds of 15 puzzle sim instead


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 18, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Infact instead of 2-7 cubes we should just do 2-7 slidy puzzles instead
> 
> How many years do you think it'll be before UKO needs 3 days/2 events running together/both? I assume we'd need two delegates to keep up with that, but with the UK scene continuously growing, who knows where we're going?
> Because y'know, the much coveted UK FMC champion title needs to be competed for



I would hope for future UK Championships that every event would be held. I'm not sure that 2 events running side by side would need 2 delegates, it would just be hard to implement on a small scale.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 18, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> How many years do you think it'll be before UKO needs 3 days/2 events running together/both? I assume we'd need two delegates to keep up with that, but with the UK scene continuously growing, who knows where we're going?
> Because y'know, the much coveted UK FMC champion title needs to be competed for



I am aware that ideally the championships would have all events, and indeed either 3 days or some concurrent running of events would be required for that. Alternatively, more qualification times than we're having this year (yes, we're having them for mega, clock and sq-1 and will be announced soon). Unfortunately, weekends are only 2 days long and 3 day events are difficult to manage, considering half the cubers are at school, many are at uni and the rest work full-time. My plan is to try and hold one at some point next year though.

2 events concurrent is possible, but only with a couple more organisers and a dedicated judging team. Unfortunately we don't have the resources to make this happen. It's on the list for next year hopefully...


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 18, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I am aware that ideally the championships would have all events, and indeed either 3 days or some concurrent running of events would be required for that. Alternatively, more qualification times than we're having this year (yes, we're having them for mega, clock and sq-1 and will be announced soon). Unfortunately, weekends are only 2 days long and 3 day events are difficult to manage, considering half the cubers are at school, many are at uni and the rest work full-time. My plan is to try and hold one at some point next year though.
> 
> 2 events concurrent is possible, but only with a couple more organisers and a dedicated judging team. Unfortunately we don't have the resources to make this happen. It's on the list for next year hopefully...



Yeah, I imagined we'd need at least some judging stuff to make concurrent events work. Making me far too excited about UKC14 before UKC13 has even been fully announced  In the meantime, I understand nobody likes competing more than you and you'll be putting out the best competition you can. ^^
Also, I best get working on my sq-1


----------



## Hypocrism (Sep 18, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I am aware that ideally the championships would have all events, and indeed either 3 days or some concurrent running of events would be required for that. Alternatively, more qualification times than we're having this year (yes, we're having them for mega, clock and sq-1 and will be announced soon). Unfortunately, weekends are only 2 days long and 3 day events are difficult to manage, considering half the cubers are at school, many are at uni and the rest work full-time. My plan is to try and hold one at some point next year though.
> 
> 2 events concurrent is possible, but only with a couple more organisers and a dedicated judging team. Unfortunately we don't have the resources to make this happen. It's on the list for next year hopefully...



Do it during summer, maybe the very end of August. Then at least uni and school students can make it for longer!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 18, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I wondered whether you were still cubing the other day. You haven't been on the forums for a while (not that I've seen anyway).


Yes, I still cube most days but I'm way too busy to do it any justice. The odd half hour I get spare is spent learning to play old-time 5-string banjo!


----------



## Ollie (Sep 18, 2013)

Offer all events but put a cap on how many someone can participate in?


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 18, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Watch this space...



We're about to hold 6-7 over BBLD?


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 18, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> We're about to hold 6-7 over BBLD?



6 and 7 are waaaaaaaaay more popular than bbld! anyway don't worry justt wait and see we are still finalising schedule.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 18, 2013)

You might want to reconsider big BLD.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> You might want to reconsider big BLD.



Lol.. talk about putting pressure on yourself


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 18, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Unfortunately, weekends are only 2 days long and 3 day events are difficult to manage, considering half the cubers are at school, many are at uni and the rest work full-time. My plan is to try and hold one at some point next year though.



Guildford's 3 days of summer cubing?
August bank holiday weekend would fall on my b'day again =)


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> You might want to reconsider big BLD.



OMG a success!

Just kidding, nice one


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 19, 2013)

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT:

Firstly, judging is highly likely to be stationary as per Guildford, with a few runners taking cubes back and forth. As usual, everyone will be contributing by judging other groups during first rounds. There will be 3 groups for many events, so you'll always be free to warm up before your group i.e. you judge the group after the one your compete in.

More importantly, we would like a team of around 15 people who would be willing to judge during the finals. *Please let us know* if you are interested/almost definitely up for it. If there isn't enough interest, judging will be done by the usual forceful methods so you'll be doing it anyway. You may as well take the perks that come with 'official' involvement 

It doesn't matter if you're going to make a couple of finals - as long as you're not generally superfast at everything then you are suitable
It doesn't matter if you e.g. don't know how to judge clock. We can teach you in 30 seconds.

The perks:
Free registration (£10 otherwise)
You will still get your free lunch
Free staff t-shirt (TBC) as well as the standard competitors t-shirt
You can sit down (stationary judging)
You have the best view of the finals
You have more chance of judging records!
You also get my eternal gratitude


----------



## KongShou (Sep 19, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Firstly, judging is highly likely to be stationary as per Guildford, with a few runners taking cubes back and forth. As usual, everyone will be contributing by judging other groups during first rounds. There will be 3 groups for many events, so you'll always be free to warm up before your group i.e. you judge the group after the one your compete in.
> 
> ...



im up for it, count me in

but what if i get in the final?


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 19, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Firstly, judging is highly likely to be stationary as per Guildford, with a few runners taking cubes back and forth. As usual, everyone will be contributing by judging other groups during first rounds. There will be 3 groups for many events, so you'll always be free to warm up before your group i.e. you judge the group after the one your compete in.
> 
> ...



I'm obvs up for this <3


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd definitely be up for judging finals, the chances of me making finals in something that isn't a side event are slim to none


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2013)

i'll dooeet


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Firstly, judging is highly likely to be stationary as per Guildford, with a few runners taking cubes back and forth. As usual, everyone will be contributing by judging other groups during first rounds. There will be 3 groups for many events, so you'll always be free to warm up before your group i.e. you judge the group after the one your compete in.
> 
> ...



Done it pretty much for 90% of Cambridge, up for doing it again, count me in Dan!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 20, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> You also get my eternal gratitude


For that priceless gift, I offer you my immortal soul.

Oh yeah, and I'm too slow to make a final! Chalk me up for full-time judging.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 20, 2013)

Can I get the benefits of judging without having to judge?


----------



## angham (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm more than happy to judge, did at lot of it at all 4 comps i've been to


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 20, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Can I get the benefits of judging without having to judge?



As always I look to the bible for answers:

"_But he that is spiritual judgeth all things, yet he himself is judged of no man._" (1 Cor 2:15)

Hmmm, no help there then.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 20, 2013)

I laughed out loud at work.

"Was just remembering a joke I heard"


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm happy to judge, and I won't make any of the finals.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll judge if you need it


----------



## Rowena97x (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll judge  not going to make any finals


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 22, 2013)

^
I predict that Joey will get some really good times.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 22, 2013)

Dammit, the one big spectacle to show off the world class judging skills I have gotten from my 5 months of practicing...
And I live in Ireland.


----------



## Chilli (Sep 22, 2013)

will definitely be coming, shame I have to miss cuthbert's tho. Will be happy to judge any rounds I'm not in.


----------



## giorgi (Sep 23, 2013)

yeah, maybe I will come... i want to get new Georgian NR-s but it is hard now

please do not do 1st round first day and then final on second day... just do it on one day...if you know what i mean


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 23, 2013)

giorgi said:


> please do not do 1st round first day and then final on second day... just do it on one day...if you know what i mean



3x3 will all be on Sunday. Events will probably all be contained within each day


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 23, 2013)

*MAJOR UPDATE*
Lots of information is now up on the UKCA website


----------



## KongShou (Sep 23, 2013)

sick innit bro

might motivate me to practice

whens registration?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome, maybe I'll get back to learning 4BLD in time for this. Shame there's no 5BLD for Ollie but it's understandable with the time constraints.


----------



## giorgi (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it still 10 funds for just one day...?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 24, 2013)

no 3x3feet !?!?!? omg worst comp ever


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

No feet, mega, multi, loleventlistinmyworld.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> No feet, mega, multi, loleventlistinmyworld.



There is mega...


----------



## joey (Sep 25, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> ^
> I predict that Joey will get some really good times.



I lol'd.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 25, 2013)

Seminars during lunch? 

I think Daniel should give a seminar on pyraminx as a follow on to his 2 minute tutorial video.


----------



## angham (Sep 25, 2013)

I could do a 'how to get nervous and completely mess up square-1' seminar if anyone's interested


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 25, 2013)

angham said:


> I could do a 'how to get nervous and completely mess up square-1' seminar if anyone's interested



I would skip lunch for this. Could learn alot.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 25, 2013)

Maybe Alex, Breandan and I could do a short 3x3x3 seminar B)


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 25, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Maybe Alex, Breandan and I could do a short 3x3x3 seminar B)



This would be friggin awesome... But wouldn't it be a little difficult due to the fact that Alex uses a different method?


----------



## Escher (Sep 25, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Maybe Alex, Breandan and I could do a short 3x3x3 seminar B)



I could do a short piece on failing in competition?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 25, 2013)

In a way, a short piece on failing might be useful. I tend to fail a lot too, so maybe this can be useful towards those who seek success (or less failure)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 25, 2013)

If you want a seminar on failing, be sure to include a BLDer. I could also talk about doing weird methods for no good reason.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 25, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> If you want a seminar on failing, be sure to include a BLDer. I could also talk about doing weird methods for no good reason.



what about weird memo's? like Ollie's hilarious stories and my exorcisms


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 25, 2013)

Escher said:


> I could do a short piece on failing in competition?



I know a lot about failing in competition too 



BillyRain said:


> This would be friggin awesome... But wouldn't it be a little difficult due to the fact that Alex uses a different method?



nop just cuz I use roux doesn't mean i dunno nothing about lookahead


----------



## Ollie (Sep 25, 2013)

CHJ said:


> what about weird memo's? like Ollie's hilarious stories and my exorcisms



I'm game for this, some 3bld and multi examples if anyone's interested


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 25, 2013)

5BLD said:


> nop just cuz I use roux doesn't mean i dunno nothing about lookahead



k sorry  wasn't suggesting that...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 26, 2013)

Escher said:


> I could do a short piece on failing in competition?


I believe you are under-qualified young man!

I, on the other hand...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 26, 2013)

About to book hotel (Ibis near station) - shout out in next 30 mins if this place is grim!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 26, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Firstly, judging is highly likely to be stationary as per Guildford, with a few runners taking cubes back and forth. As usual, everyone will be contributing by judging other groups during first rounds. There will be 3 groups for many events, so you'll always be free to warm up before your group i.e. you judge the group after the one your compete in.
> 
> ...



A little belated but of course I would be interested.


----------



## speedcuber115 (Sep 26, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Firstly, judging is highly likely to be stationary as per Guildford, with a few runners taking cubes back and forth. As usual, everyone will be contributing by judging other groups during first rounds. There will be 3 groups for many events, so you'll always be free to warm up before your group i.e. you judge the group after the one your compete in.
> 
> ...



I would do this but I have no idea if im going to the comp or not.


----------



## SCNAW (Sep 26, 2013)

yeah you too

I'm not gonna be a pian this year, i'll miss out on 3x3 if i have too, (Missing sunday due to drama exam...)


----------



## KongShou (Sep 26, 2013)

SCNAW said:


> I'm not gonna be a pian this year, i'll miss out on 3x3 if i have too, (Missing sunday due to drama exam...)



youve created an account!

hi


----------



## Farorian (Sep 26, 2013)

Hotel; Booked
Train; Booked
Debit Card; Hurting already


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 27, 2013)

So, reg opens at 7pm tonight?
Did I miss it or has it not yet been mentioned in this thread?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah it does, I guess no-one posted it so I will ;b

Registration opens at 7PM tonight here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UKChampionship2013
Don't worry about getting it done quickly too much, there is a competitor limit of 120 so there isn't going to be a lack of spaces (probably)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 27, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Don't worry about getting it done quickly too much, there is a competitor limit of 120 so there isn't going to be a lack of spaces (probably)



So you won't be trying for 1st then and just let Billy continue his streak?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll register and now intend to go, but I'm not yet sure if I can make it so I might have to pull out.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 27, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> So you won't be trying for 1st then and just let Billy continue his streak?



He will still try for first.. and technically.. the reg admin has an advantage as they are the one that hits the button!

Although I think I still managed to beat the reg admin once >.<


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I won for Cuthbert's.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 27, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> He will still try for first.. and technically.. the reg admin has an advantage as they are the one that hits the button!
> 
> Although I think I still managed to beat the reg admin once >.<



I don't have the WCA activation link, so I'm at the same disadvantage as the rest of you. ;b


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah I doubt 120 spaces will be filled


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 27, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Yeah I doubt 120 spaces will be filled



There have been UK comps that have had 50 places fill up in a few hours; so you never know.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 27, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> There have been UK comps that have had 50 places fill up in a few hours; so you never know.



And yet we have never had over 100 people at a comp, so we can be pretty sure.

Also, in relation to my earlier post, it turns out I am in charge of registration now so....
Sorry Billy ;b


----------



## KongShou (Sep 27, 2013)

wooo the race is on

2 mins left


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 27, 2013)

*Registration is now Open!
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UKChampionship2013*


----------



## speedpicker (Sep 27, 2013)

registered


----------



## CAFCSam65 (Sep 27, 2013)

Registered!! First really big competition, should be some good fun


----------



## KongShou (Sep 27, 2013)

so, who won


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 27, 2013)

First 10 registrations:

1. Chris Wall
2. Xiangjia Kong (孔祥佳)
3. Sam Warner
4. Thomas Duncan
5. Adam Greenwood
6. Rowena Mead
7. Scott Lawrence
8. Kevin de Silva
9. Samuel Hula
10. Georgia LeWarne


----------



## speedpicker (Sep 27, 2013)

YES!! Finally UK top ten in an official event...

It counts right?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2013)

oops i forgot


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 27, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> And yet we have never had over 100 people at a comp, so we can be pretty sure.
> 
> Also, in relation to my earlier post, it turns out I am in charge of registration now so....
> Sorry Billy ;b



Lol was driving so had to conceed  <3


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 27, 2013)

I also forgot. Got nervous, thought it had filled up. It was a bit of an anti climax when I found out only 35 had registered so far xD


----------



## Razorcube (Sep 27, 2013)

Is there a minimum PB to register?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 27, 2013)

Razorcube said:


> Is there a minimum PB to register?



No, you can register even if you haven't competed before.
For some side events, we have qualification times which means you have to have obtained that time in a competition before to compete in that event.
This affects Megaminx, Square-1, Clock, 6x6 and 7x7.
If you want to register for these events you can, but if you don't have the required official time before the competition, you will not be able to compete in that event.

You can still compete in all the other events that don't have qualifying times.


----------



## Razorcube (Sep 27, 2013)

So i could register with a PB of 30 seconds?


----------



## KongShou (Sep 27, 2013)

yay i podiumd



Razorcube said:


> So i could register with a PB of 30 seconds?



you can register even if you dont know how to solve a cube


----------



## Razorcube (Sep 27, 2013)

I might register. If I do, I've got 2 months to practise


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 27, 2013)

So I registered for 3blind, amongst other things. Maybe I'll get my first success before the comp.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 27, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> So I registered for 3blind, amongst other things. Maybe I'll get my first success before the comp.



I feel the same way haha, but decided to play safe...too lazy to learn letter pairs >.>


----------



## CHJ (Sep 28, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> I feel the same way haha, but decided to play safe...too lazy to learn letter pairs >.>



letter pairs? eww just go for audio memo, much easier/safer


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

CHJ said:


> letter pairs? eww just go for audio memo, much easier/safer



idunfink so, I try and do letterpair edges and audio corners csch that tends to be faster than audio for boef


----------



## CHJ (Sep 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> idunfink so, I try and do letterpair edges and audio corners csch that tends to be faster than audio for boef



wut? I fort yu did tha saem az mee?


----------



## joey (Sep 28, 2013)

This could be tricky for me to go to.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

CHJ said:


> wut? I fort yu did tha saem az mee?
> 
> btw 175 hours till 2x2 round 1 from this post



this is not d cuthbertce thread qiqiqiqi


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 28, 2013)

joey said:


> This could be tricky for me to go to.


Due to the restraining order? Nah, nobody will fond out - you'll be fine.


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Sep 28, 2013)

woop woop


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 28, 2013)

MichaelErskine said:


> Due to the restraining order? Nah, nobody will fond out - you'll be fine.



Any particular reason why you registered twice?

EDIT: just as a side note guys, if you register and it doesn't show up for a while, give it some time. I have to go and ok all of the registrations, and I can't be there checking it all the time.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I can't be there checking it all the time.



Can't? Or just don't want to?


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 28, 2013)

Felt sad about not being able to reg for sq-1, 6 and 7 so i registered for 4bld. whoops, guess i learn 4bld now


----------



## angham (Sep 28, 2013)

Totally didn't see the qualification times, oops. Happy I qualified for mega though


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 28, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Can't? Or just don't want to?



As much as I would like to stay sat at my laptop all day, the lack of food in my house disagrees with me. Also I have to sleep at some point ;b


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> As much as I would like to stay sat at my laptop all day, the lack of food in my house disagrees with me. Also I have to sleep at some point ;b



Excuses, excuses.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Any particular reason why you registered twice?


Short answer: I didn't!
Longer answer: Did I? Blame Windows 8 for that!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 28, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Felt sad about not being able to reg for sq-1, 6 and 7 so i registered for 4bld. whoops, guess i learn 4bld now



Same  qual times make me sad 

I regd for everything by accident too. Can't believe I can't do 6 or 7


----------



## CHJ (Sep 28, 2013)

I regd for clock and sq-1 though I've not currently sub the qualifying time, but im hoping I will at cuthberts, shouldn't really be a problem is it? im sub cut at home


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 28, 2013)

CHJ said:


> I regd for clock and sq-1 though I've not currently sub the qualifying time, but im hoping I will at cuthberts, shouldn't really be a problem is it? im sub cut at home



If you don't get the times officially, you can't compete. Sorry :/
You have to have them officially by the week before or so.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> If you don't get the times officially, you can't compete. Sorry :/
> You have to have them officially by the week before or so.



ah kay, should be fine


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> If you don't get the times officially, you can't compete. Sorry :/
> You have to have them officially by the week before or so.



Just out of curiosity, what made you guys choose this approach over a hard cut?


----------



## SarahG (Sep 28, 2013)

I've reg'd for blind 3x3. I can't actually solve blind...


----------



## KongShou (Sep 28, 2013)

Wait what?
You have to get times officially before competing now?

Why not hard cut?


----------



## yockee (Sep 28, 2013)

Grrrr, another comp I won't get to go to because it's not in Manchester. At this rate, maybe I'll get to go to one when cubing no longer exists


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 28, 2013)

Harsh cut offs/qual times... By fast people... For fast people.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 28, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Wait what?
> You have to get times officially before competing now?



OK so first off, this only effects the following events: Clock, Megaminx, Square-1, 6x6x6, 7x7x7
Other events will operate as normal in terms of cutoffs.




BillyRain said:


> Harsh cut offs/qual times... By fast people... For fast people.





KongShou said:


> Why not hard cut?





ryanj92 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what made you guys choose this approach over a hard cut?



OK so as you are all pretty aware, the UK cubing scene has started to grow quite a bit. When we started looking at the schedule for this competition, we realised that we would probably not be able to hold all the events we wanted to without really harsh cutoffs, this was still when it was UKO.
However based on the fact that this is the biggest UK competition of the year, and also how we don't really do national champions, like most other countries, we decided to move to a Championship.
This competition is basically the apex of the competitive cubing year for the UK, and as such, we wanted to hold as many events as possible. Because of that, we decided that for the less popular side events (the 5 listed above), we would use qualification times, so that the event can take place, and that it allows for people to have a shot at national champion.
While we realise that not everyone will be happy with the qualification time system, this is a fairly standard approach for larger competitions, and it has been announced in advance, to give people the opportunity to obtain these times before the competition.
Also, the cutoffs are pretty standard for UK comps, and in fact are the same or higher compared to last years UKO.
While you may judge this as harsh, this is needed for us to run the competition with all the events we want, in the time we have with the amount of people we predict. 

TL;DR: More people = Less time -> Qual times = More time + Having the event


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Sep 28, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Harsh cut offs/qual times... By fast people... For fast people.



I know, I had to remove Megaminx cause of the qualifying time. Suppose they don't want any time wasted.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 28, 2013)

Now off to kill a few people on the reg list to lower the overall number of competitors, allowing me to compete in the qual events!

in all seriousness, I understand the approach you've made, I'm just annoyed that I still haven't competed in 7x7 despite having owned one since the leicester open >.>

Next year I'm seriously gonna enter as many of these as I can.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

i guess i should start practising square 1


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't appear to be able to view the schedule on my phone or laptop.

What is the cut off for 5x5?


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 28, 2013)

So UKC is becoming the 'elite' competition of the year, more about competing to be national champion over anything else? That's pretty neat, especially now we're having significantly more comps per year. 
Although announcing this after the last UK comp before the championships became booked out makes me kinda sad... I guess there's always next comp/year/whenever I can actually afford to travel ._.



cube-o-holic said:


> What is the cut off for 5x5?


2:30, IIRC


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Ryan. I got it working in IE, no worky in chrome.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Sep 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> OK so first off, this only effects the following events: Clock, Megaminx, Square-1, 6x6x6, 7x7x7
> Other events will operate as normal in terms of cutoffs.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for explaining it to us. It seems fair that these qualifying times are in place, but it would be nice if they had, say an 'amateur' stage for these five events running at the same time as the actual events, so people who are maybe not as good at these can still compete professionally. I know it may be an extra wall to overcome, but the helping hand that would undoubtedly be delivered by the cubing community could help judge and scramble cubes. And if these people could get a feel for competing in these events, they could possibly improve and compete in the real thing.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 28, 2013)

I apologize in advance for signing up to 3 events that I can't compete in :3


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 28, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Thanks for explaining it to us. It seems fair that these qualifying times are in place, but it would be nice if they had, say an 'amateur' stage for these five events running at the same time as the actual events, so people who are maybe not as good at these can still compete professionally. I know it may be an extra wall to overcome, but the helping hand that would undoubtedly be delivered by the cubing community could help judge and scramble cubes. And if these people could get a feel for competing in these events, they could possibly improve and compete in the real thing.



I think the point is that the other competitions in the year fill that blank. If I'm not scrambling or judging, I'd be more than happy to do sq-1/6/7 races with people while the actual events are happening though :3


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 28, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> If I'm not scrambling or judging, I'd be more than happy to do sq-1/6/7 races with people while the actual events are happening though :3



We are like the same speed on 3x3 through 7x7, I would love to do some races .


----------



## giorgi (Sep 28, 2013)

Has anybody got ideas about future competitions i mean after UK championship 2013? Is there will be another competition in Edinburgh again?

clarkeeyyy how fast are you in 3x3?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 28, 2013)

Sub 19


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 28, 2013)

Right, so I may have registered for some events I'm not qualified to do. I'm sure somebody will filter those out for me! Sucks a bit but I'm just happy to have a go at whatever. I fully appreciate the work of the organisers.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 28, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> We are like the same speed on 3x3 through 7x7, I would love to do some races .


Is this going from my WCA profile or my PB page in my sig?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 28, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Is this going from my WCA profile or my PB page in my sig?



PB's in sig


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 28, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> PB's in sig


Okay, good  yeah, if i'm not busy judging or whatever then I'd love to do races and stuff ^^


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah 7x7 races!

Pretty sure a lot of us are around sub 6 now, will be fun


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 28, 2013)

So, what happens if we only get the same amount of competitors (or less) as last year?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 28, 2013)

Register, only able to come on Saturday.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 28, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Yeah 7x7 races!
> 
> Pretty sure a lot of us are around sub 6 now, will be fun



Not that I want to put a damper on this, but we will probably need most people who are capable of solving a 7x7 to help judge and scramble, since there will probably be only 1 group.



BillyRain said:


> So, what happens if we only get the same amount of competitors (or less) as last year?



Honestly, I don't know. We might relax some limits slightly but its likely that they'll still be there.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 28, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Yeah 7x7 races!
> 
> Pretty sure a lot of us are around sub 6 now, will be fun



Damn, gotta get practising.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Not that I want to put a damper on this, but we will probably need most people who are capable of solving a 7x7 to help judge and scramble, since there will probably be only 1 group.



Salt in the wounds! lol


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Not that I want to put a damper on this, but we will probably need most people who are capable of solving a 7x7 to help judge and scramble, since there will probably be only 1 group.



I'm quite happy judging and scrambling, the only thing is that I am an absolutely awful scrambler.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 28, 2013)

Any prizes for correctly scrambling? :3


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 28, 2013)

The last few pages make me sad.

The majority of the comments we got when we first said what events would be included were complaints at how few events there were. I listened to you and responded by adding 3 events, 2 of which have never been done before at a UK Open/Champs. A schedule has been carefully devised to achieve this within the same time constraints, despite the fact that we are expecting more people than ever before. I did not receive a single word of thanks, but instead get more and more complaints and accusations of elitism because you can't be in the UK Championship final without being super fast. Sometimes I wonder why I bother to try and please you ungrateful bunch of people.

2 years ago, there were 2 UK competitions. People waited up to 8 months between UK competitions. This year there are 8 competitions, most of which had all except 1 or 2 events. You guys are so spoilt and you don't have a clue that you are. It's depressing that all I hear is people complaining about the way I do things.

We are trying to have a set team of judges for finals. This is so that people who aren't competing in events don't have to judge them unless they have volunteered to be helpful in return for some small incentives. In fact in 6 and 7, we will only need half a judging team and no scramblers

You are paying £10 to compete in a UK Championships. You also get a free tshirt and 2 lunches. Please tell me if you don't think that it's good value for money.

Please tell me if I am not fit for the job and that you want to volunteer to guide UK cubing and organise and delegate 8 competitions a year from now on as well as having a full time job.

Otherwise, try to put yourself in my boots just for a few minutes and then consider being just a little bit more grateful for what you have. I care greatly about UK cubing and all the cubers. You guys are really testing my patience.

Thanks for listening


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 28, 2013)

Probably not aimed directly at me since I didn't complain, but just to make it clear that you're awesome. Even though 2 of my favourite events are not being held (5BLD/MBLD), I'm still grateful to have another competition I might be able to go to. Also, if I do go I'll happily judge/scramble as needed for any rounds I'm not in.

Even though some people complain about various details that don't suit them and can get carried away, I reckon (perhaps wrongly) that at least most of us appreciate your efforts (and also of the other people that help organise comps and stuff). Everyone likes to complain from time to time, and it's easy to vent on the internet.

And just to stir things up: if you have to complain about cut-offs, you have time to spend practicing to improve your chances of making cut-offs. But I waste a lot of time on the forums too so even I don't listen to me.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 29, 2013)

Basically, what Matt said.

Sorry, Dan. Didn't mean to come off so harshly.
Was stupid to act entitled. It's a sudden shock, but that's no excuse, really.
I always respect what you're do but obviously it's not said enough. Damn, I feel bad :/


----------



## KongShou (Sep 29, 2013)

Dan,
I think everyone of us know exactly what you have done for the uk community. And I'm sure we are all extremely grateful for that. 
Im happy with the way it is now, it was just a bit if a shock when I heard that you need official results to compete. Then I realised that it is for 5 events only and I can definitely understand that.
Damn , I feel guilty now.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 29, 2013)

I know I haven't said before but I SERIOUSLY appreciate what you've done over the past year or so, Dan. When I started I was lucky to get 3 competitions a year, and for 2 of them I had to travel 300-500 miles. (1 UK, 1 German, 1 Dutch). To Be honest I had sort of slowed down a bit due to how far I had to travel and the costs that were involved in international cubing, so I am very grateful to have the opportunity to attend 8 comps in 1 year, and all for a reasonable price (short flight/drive, single night hotel) which would have been unthinkable a few years back.

I think most of us who have been cubing for a few years appreciate the immense effort you've put in, as we know how infrequent competitions were back in the early days. I would even be grateful if you just took over responsibility for organising 1 UKO but I (and many others) really really appreciate how far you've pushed things this year.


----------



## Escher (Sep 29, 2013)

Signed up for 333, 444 + OH 

Edit: This means I will be happy to offer my services on the old judging/running/shouting at people front for most of both days.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 29, 2013)

Whether I was an instigator or not.. I think we all agree there is only one person for the job, and that is Daniel.


----------



## joey (Sep 29, 2013)

Daniel: you suck at organising


----------



## Escher (Sep 30, 2013)

joey said:


> Daniel: you suck at organising



Yeah, grab your pitchforks! I much preferred it back in 2008 when we only had one competition.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 4, 2013)

**** my mum just told me she signed me up for something on these dates and is like "why didn't you tell me"
and then she complains about the fact I've gone to so many competitions this year


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> **** my mum just told me she signed me up for something on these dates and is like "why didn't you tell me"
> and then she complains about the fact I've gone to so many competitions this year



Gogogo run away from home.

Or just reason with her or something.


EDIT: just read the past few pages, so I didn't realize we were talking about how great Daniel is, so here goes:

Daniel, you're gr8.



But srsly... you went out of your way to my UK comp experience awesome, and I can never thank you enough for that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> **** my mum just told me she signed me up for something on these dates and is like "why didn't you tell me"
> and then she complains about the fact I've gone to so many competitions this year



Does you Mum really understand how good you are?
Maybe if you explain how important it is to you to be become UK champion this year she might chill out a bit =)


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 4, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Does you Mum really understand how good you are?
> Maybe if you explain how important it is to you to be become UK champion this year she might chill out a bit =)



No she does not understand and never will. I shouldn't bother to get excited for these things anymore. I have this thing where I'm really sensitive and easily upset when I'm excited, I hope I'll be ok tomorrow.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> No she does not understand and never will.



D:


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> No she does not understand and never will. I shouldn't bother to get excited for these things anymore. I have this thing where I'm really sensitive and easily upset when I'm excited, I hope I'll be ok tomorrow.



So theoretically if you go to worlds in 2015 and win 3x3 would she understand how incredible the accomplishment would be?


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 4, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> So theoretically if you go to worlds in 2015 and win 3x3 would she understand how incredible the accomplishment would be?



No; "it's just a hobby and there must be better people in the world than me who practise all day every day. My chances of winning are slim."

But of course in 2015 I'll be 18 so theoretically she wouldn't be able to say anything


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> No; "it's just a hobby and there must be better people in the world than me who practise all day every day. My chances of winning are slim."
> 
> But of course in 2015 I'll be 18 so theoretically she wouldn't be able to say anything



We should have a thread where everyone writes an open letter to your mother. And we can all say how you're undoubtedly top 3 fastest in the world and your chances of winning are extremely high. And we can talk about how we love you and your contributions to the community, and she's doing a lot of people a disservice by not letting you compete.


----------



## Escher (Oct 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> No; "it's just a hobby and there must be better people in the world than me who practise all day every day. My chances of winning are slim."
> 
> But of course in 2015 I'll be 18 so theoretically she wouldn't be able to say anything



I know that I at least would very happily donate to any kind of funding you would need to get to Worlds, providing you were 18 at the time as you say. That alone might be enough to provide proof to your mother that people have confidence in your abilities and you as a person. Anyway, GL tomorrow


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 4, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> We should have a thread where everyone writes an open letter to your mother. And we can all say how you're undoubtedly top 3 fastest in the world and your chances of winning are extremely high. And we can talk about how we love you and your contributions to the community, and she's doing a lot of people a disservice by not letting you compete.



Eh. I suppose in a couple years it should be fine, I don't want to make it a big deal.

And thanks Rowan, will I be seeing you tomorrow? Also I can probably afford (and prefer) to pay to go wherever. It kinda makes me feel guilty/like I owe something back when someone pays for me xD


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> But of course in 2015 I'll be 18 so theoretically *she wouldn't be able to say anything*



Lol. Good luck with that =)
I think you might be underestimating parents abilities to interfere with your life long into adulthood.


----------



## Escher (Oct 5, 2013)

5BLD said:


> And thanks Rowan, will I be seeing you tomorrow?



Unfortunately not, lack of funds. I will be at UKC though


----------



## angham (Oct 7, 2013)

We just got a date at school for the national concert band festival, surprise surprise it's the 17th of november  Guess I won't be attending

Edit: going for just saturday


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> **** my mum just told me she signed me up for something on these dates and is like "why didn't you tell me"
> and then she complains about the fact I've gone to so many competitions this year



This is odd. I didn't see this message and I chatted to your parents yesterday. I'm sure I said I'll see you in Leicester and they said yes... Maybe I was wrong. 

Maybe I should have had a different kind of chat with your mother.

*Bangs head against wall*

(Not chris wall...)


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 7, 2013)

Yah thats probably why as soon as we left she was like "if you pay me the £30 you can go to UKO"

I'll probably be able to save that much by then


----------



## KongShou (Oct 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Yah thats probably why as soon as we left she was like "if you pay me the £30 you can go to UKO"
> 
> I'll probably be able to save that much by then



ill sponsor you provided that you break the world record


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 7, 2013)

KongShou said:


> ill sponsor you provided that you break the world record



I won't


----------



## joey (Oct 7, 2013)

I already sponsor Alex..


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2013)

I can pay you in secret hugs


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 12, 2013)

Could you enter me for 3BLD? Decided to get practicing 

Name: Ben Towers

thanks


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 12, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Could you enter me for 3BLD? Decided to get practicing
> 
> Name: Ben Towers
> 
> thanks


Done


----------



## KongShou (Oct 14, 2013)

suppose that i get in the final, can i do my solves early cos my train is at 5 and the final finish at 6


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

KongShou said:


> suppose that i get in the final, can i do my solves early cos my train is at 5 and the final finish at 6



Sub 12.68 average in the semi-finals you rekon? 

Also have you got those 2x2's in stock yet?


----------



## KongShou (Oct 14, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> Sub 12.68 average in the semi-finals you rekon?
> 
> Also have you got those 2x2's in stock yet?



Hopefully haha

And no not yet sorry


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 16, 2013)

i'm really tempted to go even though i'm not even sub 30 so it'd be pointless

but i've never been to a competition before so i'm kinda interested just for the hell of it


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 16, 2013)

Laradoodle4 said:


> i'm really tempted to go even though i'm not even sub 30 so it'd be pointless
> 
> but i've never been to a competition before so i'm kinda interested just for the hell of it



You can come no matter what speed you are, there will be others around that time, and even slower, and coming to a competition isn't just about winning. They're great events to meet other cubers at and just have fun with it.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 16, 2013)

hm ok

this may be an unfair assumption but i'm guessing a girl would stand out a fair bit as well


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 16, 2013)

Laradoodle4 said:


> hm ok
> 
> this may be an unfair assumption but i'm guessing a girl would stand out a fair bit as well



Not at all.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 16, 2013)

great now i just need to figure out a way of actually getting there..


----------



## KongShou (Oct 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> suppose that i get in the final, can i do my solves early cos my train is at 5 and the final finish at 6



I guess this is a time to bump this, i need to know


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> suppose that i get in the final, can i do my solves early cos my train is at 5 and the final finish at 6


Sorry, but no. The final will be 2 at a time format so it wouldn't be fair to let you do them early with much less pressure than everyone else. Your place will go to someone else if you qualify


----------



## KongShou (Oct 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Sorry, but no. The final will be 2 at a time format so it wouldn't be fair to let you do them early with much less pressure than everyone else. Your place will go to someone else if you qualify



damn it, just booked my ticket yesterday
ah well ill change it


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> damn it, just booked my ticket yesterday
> ah well ill change it


Wouldn't the sensible decision have been to assume that you had to be there during the event be able to do it? Anyway, remember we could run late too...


----------



## KongShou (Oct 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Wouldn't the sensible decision have been to assume that you had to be there during the event be able to do it? Anyway, remember we could run late too...



cos i remember you doing it for that Brazilian girl in Edinburgh

oh well i wont make it into the final anyway  no worries


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 16, 2013)

yo which events need qualifying times


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> cos i remember you doing it for that Brazilian girl in Edinburgh
> 
> oh well i wont make it into the final anyway  no worries



I decided afterwards that wasn't a good idea . This is a bit more formal and prestigious than Edinburgh as well.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 16, 2013)

Laradoodle4 said:


> yo which events need qualifying times


Please go to the website to find out. Www.UKCA.org


----------



## RicardoRix (Oct 16, 2013)

The events and schedule page is currently blank for me:

Nothing below the text:


> The provisional schedule can be seen below. This schedule is subject to change although we do not envisage any drastic changes.



http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=820


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 16, 2013)

RicardoRix said:


> The events and schedule page is currently blank for me:
> 
> Nothing below the text:
> 
> ...



Here is a direct link to the schedule: http://goo.gl/AsLgT5
Some people have had trouble viewing it, I'm not sure why since nothing I do seems to fix the problem. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## angham (Oct 16, 2013)

Only going for saturday, so could i be unregistered for everything except 2, 4, clock, pyra, mega and sq-1 please?

also, obviously i'm unable to do that judging thing


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 16, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Here is a direct link to the schedule: http://goo.gl/AsLgT5
> Some people have had trouble viewing it, I'm not sure why since nothing I do seems to fix the problem. Hopefully that will work.


Maybe a browser issue


----------



## RicardoRix (Oct 16, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Here is a direct link to the schedule: http://goo.gl/AsLgT5
> Some people have had trouble viewing it, I'm not sure why since nothing I do seems to fix the problem. Hopefully that will work.



ah ok thanks. Working now after signing into google+
I had previously tried with Chrome (blank) & IE10(frame not displayed message)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Maybe a browser issue



It works in IE 9 for me, but not chrome.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 16, 2013)

It loads for me somedays, and not on others, so it's nothing consistent on my browser, anyway... (which is a Chrome variant)


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 16, 2013)

All competitors should have just received an email update. Please do not reply on here about being a staff member. Please email reply


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone wat to share a room with me on just Friday night?


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 21, 2013)

To London people how are you getting to Leicester


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 21, 2013)

Laradoodle4 said:


> To London people how are you getting to Leicester



Theres an easy train from St Pancras Int. And there's a piano at the station which is great fun for us musicians


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 21, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Theres an easy train from St Pancras Int. And there's a piano at the station which is great fun for us musicians



If I bring my piano on Sunday will you play it for me please?


----------



## CHJ (Oct 21, 2013)

Laradoodle4 said:


> To London people how are you getting to Leicester



Coach from Victoria, its the cheapest way I can see. Its a lot more relaxing than trains I find


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 21, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Theres an easy train from St Pancras Int. And there's a piano at the station which is great fun for us musicians



Thanks and damn if only I hadn't quit piano a month ago

I gotta find easy routes I mean I'm so desperate for my parents to let me go (even though it won't happen I can dream I can dream...)


----------



## Ollie (Oct 21, 2013)

Laradoodle4 said:


> Thanks and damn if only I hadn't quit piano a month ago
> 
> I gotta find easy routes I mean I'm so desperate for my parents to let me go (even though it won't happen I can dream I can dream...)



*Approx 1hr5mins to Leicester from London
*Book sooner rather than later and you can get considerably cheaper tickets 

USE PUPPY DOG EYES


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> USE PUPPY DOG EYES



Xmas is just around the corner. You could ask to go as your present?

Most people who have been to a comp will probably agree it'd be pretty good present.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *Approx 1hr5mins to Leicester from London
> *Book sooner rather than later and you can get considerably cheaper tickets
> 
> USE PUPPY DOG EYES



I'VE TRIED IT'S NOT WORKING MY FACE ISN'T ADORABLE ENOUGH


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 21, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> If I bring my piano on Sunday will you play it for me please?



Yes I want a piano that i can compress every time I'm not using and stuff in my bag



Laradoodle4 said:


> Thanks and damn if only I hadn't quit piano a month ago
> 
> I gotta find easy routes I mean I'm so desperate for my parents to let me go (even though it won't happen I can dream I can dream...)



Tell them you're safe with us....


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 21, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Yes I want a piano that i can compress every time I'm not using and stuff in my bag



There's an app for that.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 21, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Tell them you're safe with us....



'yes hello dad yes of course I am perfectly safe with a bunch of strangers from a cube forum why would you think otherwise'


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 21, 2013)

Laradoodle4 said:


> 'yes hello dad yes of course I am perfectly safe with a bunch of strangers from a cube forum why would you think otherwise'



It sounds bad when you put it like that.
Might I suggest rephrasing it?


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 21, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> It sounds bad when you put it like that.
> Might I suggest rephrasing it?



how about 'yes hello dad let me get train and i won't ask for any more cubes for a month'


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 22, 2013)

Laradoodle4 said:


> how about 'yes hello dad let me get train and i won't ask for any more cubes for a month'



Just express to him that there will be many parents and other responsible adults present at the event. 

I'm a parent... but by no means a responsible adult... so I wouldn't use me as a reference


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 22, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Just express to him that there will be many parents and *other responsible adults* present at the event.



It's probably best to avoid lying.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 22, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> It's probably best to avoid lying.



LOL


----------



## Escher (Oct 22, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Just express to him that there will be many parents and other responsible adults present at the event.



I'm am an extremely responsible adult in that I take full responsibility for my actions. Does that suffice?


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 22, 2013)

thanks for the help guys but i think it's more the problem of me catching a train to a place I've never been by myself


----------



## CHJ (Oct 22, 2013)

Laradoodle4 said:


> thanks for the help guys but i think it's more the problem of me catching a train to a place I've never been by myself



lots of people have this problem with almost every comp, but that's just the fun of it and it's not even that bad, my first trip to Leicester was fun
word of advice though, don't overpack.....ever........


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 22, 2013)

Laradoodle4 said:


> thanks for the help guys but i think it's more the problem of me catching a train to a place I've never been by myself



Maybe you could get the same train as others going from London so your parents know there'll be people who know the way? Your parents could also possibly see those people at the train station and assess whether they look like responsible adults.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 22, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Maybe you could get the same train as others going from London so your parents know there'll be people who know the way? Your parents could also possibly see those people at the train station and assess whether they look like responsible adults.



wow this is getting so complex

who's getting a train from london that i could possibly go with
(this probably isn't gonna work out but i'm stILL TRYING)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm now definitely going and booked.

Usual ask for a bet? CHJ 4BLD?


----------



## CHJ (Oct 23, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I'm now definitely going and booked.
> 
> Usual ask for a bet? CHJ 4BLD?



ohohoh you askin' fo' it! 
standard bet im taking it?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 23, 2013)

CHJ said:


> ohohoh you askin' fo' it!
> standard bet im taking it?



Standard bet of one pint. Might encourage me to practice 4BLD more, I've not improved any since Guildford.

Also, given your sig, have you considered lolBLD using OP corners with a different Y-perm for each target?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 23, 2013)

Escher said:


> I'm am an extremely responsible adult in that I take full responsibility for my actions. Does that suffice?


I'm also responsible for quite a lot of things - please don't judge me!


----------



## CHJ (Oct 23, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Standard bet of one pint. Might encourage me to practice 4BLD more, I've not improved any since Guildford.
> 
> Also, given your sig, have you considered lolBLD using OP corners with a different Y-perm for each target?



Considering i use OP corners anyway im surprised i havent yet, though i have thought about it 

and i have been practicing! Im pushing sub5 more now, average memo's of 1:50-2:40 help a fair bit XD


----------



## Ollie (Oct 24, 2013)

Yep, definitely can't come to this due to exams and money. :/

I predict Matt for for 3BLD champion and CHJ for 4BLD


----------



## CHJ (Oct 24, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Yep, definitely can't come to this due to exams and money. :/
> 
> I predict Matt for 3BLD and 4BLD UK Champion, CHJ for 5BLD and 5BLD for Multi.



no 5BLD or multi so you predict matt for both, okso i think Alex will win 3BLD and 4BLD is close between us...though i feel like i've accepted an almost lose-lose bet XD

Also Laradoodle4 i go through lewisham on the way to leicester....or anywhere for that matter, you could use me for example or something if you are able to go or anything.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 24, 2013)

I will not be there for 3bld


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 24, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I will not be there for 3bld



Well there goes my prediction for 3BLD champ. In that case, me for both BLD, Carrrum gets revenge by turning me into a mushroom with his wizard beard.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 24, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Well there goes my prediction for 3BLD champ. In that case, me for both BLD, Carrrum gets revenge by turning me into a mushroom with his wizard beard.



im clean shaven currently, also I'm planning on not letting this 4BLD go so easily


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 24, 2013)

CHJ said:


> im clean shaven currently, also I'm planning on not letting this 4BLD go so easily



I hereby ban you from shaving at any point before UKC. And during.


----------



## SarahG (Oct 28, 2013)

Billy I challenge you to a dual,

The loser has to handmake/mod a new puzzle for the other.
I think you know the event!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 28, 2013)

SarahG said:


> Billy I challenge you to a dual,
> 
> The loser has to handmake/mod a new puzzle for the other.
> I think you know the event!



Accept'd x


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Registration is going to close this weekend. Sign up quickly if you haven't already


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 5, 2013)

A week and a half left... May as well get the ball rolling with goals/predictions 
333: 17/19
444: 1:05/1:10
555: 2:10/2:20
222: 4/5
333bf: success
333oh: 30/35
minx: 1:45/1:50
pyram: 6/8
clock: 7/8

Predictions:
- i actually make this comp
- CHJ 3+4BLD champ
- podium: Breandan, Rowan, Rob Yau


----------



## CHJ (Nov 5, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> A week and a half left... May as well get the ball rolling with goals/predictions
> 333: 17/19
> 444: 1:05/1:10
> 555: 2:10/2:20
> ...



5BLD isn't there for 3x3 or 3BLD 

okso my goals:

2x2: sub2.5/sub3.5
3x3: sub11.15/sub13.66
4x4: sub callum G
5x5: sub 1:49/sub2
6x6: not use my cube so sub 4's
7x7: sub 5:51/sub6
OH: sub16/sub20
mega: sub ben
pyra: sucks
3BLD: sub1:05/2nd or better
4BLD: sub5 + win

Predictions:
- ryan for clock WR
- Nevins Mo3
- Me for 4BLD champ, closely followed by matt
- Matt for 3BLD champ
- Dan wont do 3BLD
- Chris sub50 mega
- Ciaren multitude of NR's
- Ben for 2x2 champ
- podium: breandan, rob, sameer


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 5, 2013)

Goals:
3BLD: sub-50/win
4BLD: sub-4:30/win/win pint
mega: 1:30/1:40

I did better than expected at lots of stuff at last comp so it's hard to make goals I care about. Mostly, I just want to not fail BLD (again).


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 5, 2013)

CHJ said:


> 5BLD isn't there for 3x3 or 3BLD


Boo hiss  will edit my post I guess...



CHJ said:


> Predictions:
> - ryan for clock WR


Stop it, you! 
So much pressure >.<


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 5, 2013)

222: 0.69/2.5
333: 9/10.5
444: 38/44


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 5, 2013)

222: 6-7 as normal..
333: SubCarrumGoodyear/SubCarrumGoodyear
444: 1:20... or.. w/e
555: SubSarah/SubSarah x
666: Not allowed
777: Not allowed
OH: Lol.. err... not to be judged by Daniel so he doesnt laugh at me like normal.
Pyra: Sub9/Sub15
Mega: Not allowed
SQ-1: Not allowed
3BLD: Sub2?/Mo3
4BLD: Sub15

Help make comp orsum.
Humiliate Lorunce whilst he sleeps on the floor.
Drink heavily.
Nevins <3
Dan will shock us all by doing 3BLD for wunce.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 5, 2013)

Goals, all sub

2x2 4/5.5
3x3 13/16
4x4 65/75
5x5 125/135


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 5, 2013)

2x2: sub-7
3x3: sub-22.90 (new comp PB)
4x4: make cutoff
5x5: sub-5 minutes/not bothered
OH: make cutoff
3BLD: sub-2/sub-2:30
4BLD: success
Pyra: make cutoff/not bothered


----------



## KongShou (Nov 5, 2013)

2 - sub3/sub5
3 - sub 10/sub13
4 - sub 50/sub55
5 - sub 1:45/sub2
bld - success
oh - sub 23/sub 30
pyra sub 6/sub 9

wish i can compete more, oh well


----------



## SarahG (Nov 5, 2013)

3x3x3 not turn to jelly and fail massively. Again. 
4x4x4 settle on a method. Any one will do. And work out how to do it quicker than 5x5x5
5x5x5 win my prize from billy (btw are we using single or average for our bet) x
3BLD success. This is a BIG ask. 
Be present for entire comp
Get more than four hours sleep for entire weekend. 
Not let Adam trick me into thinking I've done the trophy engraving wrong.
Be a better judge than last time. (Sorry!)


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 6, 2013)

sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 6, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> sub10



Could you make that a little clearer please.
GL if I have deciphered the code correctly.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 6, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10 sub10...



single I take?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 6, 2013)

2: sub 3/ sub 4.5
3: sub 12/ sub 15
4: Slower than 5x5 
5: Sub 1:40/ Sub 1:50
OH: Sub 35/ Sub cutoff
BLD: sub 3

Might still enter MBLD, I've had a few 1/2's latey in around ten minutes


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 6, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Might still enter MBLD, I've had a few 1/2's latey in around ten minutes



I feel I should point out that MBLD isn't being held.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 6, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Might still enter MBLD, I've had a few 1/2's lately in around ten minutes



There is no MBLD, the schedule is too full to fit it in.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 7, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> There is no MBLD, the schedule is too full to fit it in.
> 
> Edit: ninja'd



ah ok thanks, Just 3BLD it is then for me


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2013)

Is anyone driving up past/near Hatfield? It would be really helpful if someone could transport the equipment there on either Friday or Saturday (arriving 8am) so that we don't have to send it by courier.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 8, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Is anyone driving up past/near Hatfield? It would be really helpful if someone could transport the equipment there on either Friday or Saturday (arriving 8am) so that we don't have to send it by courier.



Nick maybe but he doesn't have an SS account.


----------



## conn9 (Nov 8, 2013)

I know it's late, but I've just realised I doubt I can make this comp. Again. Sorry. Have fun.


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 8, 2013)

2x2: sub 6
3x3: sub 18
pyra: sub 15


----------



## vidinh4 (Nov 9, 2013)

Will u be selling cubes again khongshou?


----------



## angham (Nov 9, 2013)

Goals: 
2x2: 4/6
4x4: sub-1/pb
mega: don't slow the competition too much
sq-1: pb/pb
pyra: sub-5/sub-7

Wish i could make both days


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Nov 9, 2013)

Goals
2x2: Do worse than last comp
3x3: Sub 17/Sub 20
4x4: SUB 1/Sub 1:05
5x5: Sub 2:30 lel.


----------



## conn9 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok so I CAN make it. I hope I haven't been taken off the list, I only said I doubted I could make it.


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 9, 2013)

Goals:

2x2: sub-7

3x3: Sub-14 average, I've been sub-14 at home for about 4 months now but I'm still yet to get it in competition. Could get sub-13 on a good day but as long as I get sub-14 I'll be happy

4X4: Make cut of 1:20
Megaminx: Sub 2:30 single.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 9, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> Megaminx: Sub 2:30 single.



dude your not doing mega
neither am i, damn it


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 9, 2013)

KongShou said:


> dude your not doing mega
> neither am i, damn it



Forgot about cut :/ I registered so just mentally included it in goals lol.


----------



## conn9 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok, forget it, I've decided not to go, again... I should really be focusing on other things, such as preparing for any uni interviews. I'm really really really sorry for all the hastle of taking me off, putting me back on etc. I promise this is the last one. I'll be following the live updates though  Again, sorry.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2013)

No problem. I removed you first time already


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

5BLD, clear your inbox so we can arrange for friday


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 10, 2013)

Dun


----------



## KongShou (Nov 10, 2013)

where u lot staying?


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 11, 2013)

KongShou said:


> where u lot staying?



Livsey Towers


----------



## CHJ (Nov 11, 2013)

KongShou said:


> where u lot staying?



Friday - ???
Saturday - Livsey Towers


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm staying at the premier inn. As 5BLD is only staying friday, I can share with someone Saturday night if they haven't sorted accom yet.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 11, 2013)

Huh, I'm currently in a building called the Livingston Tower, I call it the Livi Tower ...
I'm staying at the Travelodge but probably only hanging out with cubers on the Saturday for the pub or whetever (and during the comp of course). Might be able to hang out a little on Friday night too, but will probably have other plans.

@Claaaarrrrkkkkeeyyeyyy: I'm bringing my laptop, want me to bring my controller too? Might be cool to race or show off or something if we have time.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Nov 11, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> @Claaaarrrrkkkkeeyyeyyy: I'm bringing my laptop, want me to bring my controller too? Might be cool to race or show off or something if we have time.



Yea, I'll bring my laptop and controller as well. Hopefully this will motivate me to learn OoT.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 11, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Yea, I'll bring my laptop and controller as well. Hopefully this will motivate me to learn OoT.



Any% racing?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 11, 2013)

inb4 pause buffering


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Nov 11, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Any% racing?



Yep, I only know SM64 though and I am pretty bad at it.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 11, 2013)

I will be down for discussing OoT Any%


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 11, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Yep, I only know SM64 though and I am pretty bad at it.



Still better than I am at OoT, I'll try to practice a little this week and I can try teaching you some of the stuff I know at the comp, or anyone else who is interested.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 11, 2013)

People who want me to bring cubes for them to buy, PM me with the cubes you want to buy. including the following:

Sulong
Chilong
Weisu
and other ones that will be avaliable on the website shortly. please PM me before Thursday.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 11, 2013)

Better buy a nice big suitcase Kong


----------



## KongShou (Nov 11, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Better buy a nice big suitcase Kong



im actually considering a truck, but thats probably too small


----------



## angham (Nov 11, 2013)

Is there anything planned for friday night as yet?


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 11, 2013)

angham said:


> Is there anything planned for friday night as yet?



There will be a meet up of some kind. The documentary guys want to film us on friday to capture the pre-comp atmosphere. 

Then in the evening we will be going out for a few drinks and some banter. Over 18's only though obvs x


----------



## angham (Nov 11, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> There will be a meet up of some kind. The documentary guys want to film us on friday to capture the pre-comp atmosphere.
> 
> Then in the evening we will be going out for a few drinks and some banter. Over 18's only though obvs x


I turned 18 in september


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 12, 2013)

Riley's?

Please?

I likes to play pools!
I hear they sell alcohol too!


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 12, 2013)

angham said:


> I turned 18 in september



Excellent  Bring ID!


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 13, 2013)

If you stand a chance of making 3x3x3 finals, think of a song you'd like to come on to! If you make the finals I will come and ask you what you'd like!


----------



## CHJ (Nov 13, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> If you stand a chance of making 3x3x3 finals, think of a song you'd like to come on to! If you make the finals I will come and ask you what you'd like!



Rack city a must! Or big booty b**ches?


----------



## angham (Nov 13, 2013)

So i have a room booked for 2 for friday in the ibis, but turns out it's only me going.
Anyone still need a room for friday? (it's £22.50)


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm aware I've left this pretty late, but I've been overly reliant on the two friends I have in Leicester and neither of them are around this weekend so I don't have anywhere to stay. Does anyone have a spare bed/couch/floor/corner that I could borrow from Friday til Monday?


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

scotzbhoy said:


> I'm aware I've left this pretty late, but I've been overly reliant on the two friends I have in Leicester and neither of them are around this weekend so I don't have anywhere to stay. Does anyone have a spare bed/couch/floor/corner that I could borrow from Friday til Monday?



Got a spare hotel bed for £17, for saturday night only?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 14, 2013)

Found somewhere now


----------



## angham (Nov 14, 2013)

Is anyone else staying in the ibis?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 15, 2013)

angham said:


> Is anyone else staying in the ibis?


Yeah, Saturday night.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 15, 2013)

Good luck guys!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Good luck guys!



Thanks. You'll be missed =(


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 15, 2013)

Hope everyone has a good time!

Ryan you better either not beat me at clock or get WR. Pick one.


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 15, 2013)

My global avg is like 7.5-7.6 at the moment, why is everyone saying I'm gonna get WR?


----------



## angham (Nov 15, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> My global avg is like 7.5-7.6 at the moment, why is everyone saying I'm gonna get WR?



Gogo wr


----------



## KongShou (Nov 15, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> My global avg is like 7.5-7.6 at the moment, why is everyone saying I'm gonna get WR?



i expect at least one wr from this comp


----------



## angham (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm here now  where is everyone?


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2013)

KongShou said:


> i expect at least one wr from this comp


Yeah, we need another UK WR. We've only ever had 6 WRs, and one was from 2004.


Spoiler



gl ryan


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 15, 2013)

Have fun out there!


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ahh thanks a lot guys! I'm grateful you have so much confidence in me! I'll give it all I can


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 16, 2013)

Leicester gives me hangovers!

It can't just be a coincidence!


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 16, 2013)

Good luck everyone! Is there a cubecomps results feed for this event?


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 16, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Good luck everyone! Is there a cubecomps results feed for this event?



Yes, here: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=313


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 16, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> Yes, here: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=313


Awesome, thanks. I'll be watching and waiting for that 6.53 avg from Alex


----------



## angham (Nov 16, 2013)

Alex isn't doing 3x3


----------



## Iggy (Nov 16, 2013)

1.76 2x2 ER average?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 16, 2013)

Holy ship Laurence!


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 16, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 1.76 2x2 ER average?



i judged the best single. dem scrambles! ****


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 16, 2013)

angham said:


> Alex isn't doing 3x3


Eh? Why not?! Surely UK Champion...


----------



## conn9 (Nov 16, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Eh? Why not?! Surely UK Champion...



I don't think he can make it tomorrow.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 16, 2013)

Woo, Matt didn't fail  and lolben first success


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 16, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Woo, Matt didn't fail  and lolben first success



Lol at fire alarm going off in the middle of everyone's first attempt...we then had to evacuate


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 16, 2013)

RIP 4BLD


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 16, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Lol at fire alarm going off in the middle of everyone's first attempt...we then had to evacuate


Somebody was smoking right?

Ugh


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 16, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> Somebody was smoking right?
> 
> Ugh



Really? Inside?


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 16, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Ryan you better either not beat me at clock or get WR. Pick one.



I didn't beat your single?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 16, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Woo, Matt didn't fail



Yup, I don't really care about the rest of the results now , though a 3BLD win would be nice ...

My better half has a video, will get it uploaded when I can.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 17, 2013)

Congrats Thom!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 17, 2013)

DYK:
- UK roux streak lives on
- My hands were so cold for 2x2
- In 4x4 I solved up to PLL and recognzied the J perm, solved it and stopped the timer. Due to lighting I didn't notice I had PLL parity. :fp
- I was 0.66 seconds off the cutoff :fp
- shengshou mini's are awesome
- Kong's suitcase is awesome, even though he had nothing I wanted to buy (probably my fault as I was too slow and most of the good stuff was gone).
- My Z sticker got destroyed by H-perms
- Dominoes large pizza is pretty cheap at lunch times, though running back with it from about a kilometre away means it turns from really hot and nice to warm and horrible instead of cold and nice.
- I was extremely nervous for 3x3 round 1, started off really nicely though and got 2 sub 15's before it all went to pot on the final three solves.
- My average in round 1 was 0.01 second faster than my average in round 2
- Runners literally ran?
- CHJ knows a lot of y-perms
- I somehow topped my group in 3BLD only to finish 8th overall
- Moyu has taken over
- I failed really bad at 5x5
- Rowena's rubik's is crazy good
- The delegate should wear gold?
- Agassi just keeps scrambling...
- Cup tower's are bad.
- Thom's trophy watched over everyone packing away...


----------



## angham (Nov 17, 2013)

DYK:
I got a pretty decent 4x4 avg?
I wish i could have made sunday?
Magnus beat me on sq-1 with a counting 43?
I am officially the non-luke uk pyra single champion 2013? 
Breandan put a bit more maru on his cubes than he intended?
Some chips are too greasy, but at the same time not greasy enough?
Quaternions have real life applications?
The fire alarm went off?
During 4bld?
On a really good scramble?
Coggers still refuses to accept his puzzles are terrible?
Joey has a child's insulin pen?
I want to go to more uk comps?
I'll see you all soon?

Really good comp and really well run considering the number of people 
Big thanks to dan, chris, billy and laurence!


----------



## bubbagrub (Nov 17, 2013)

My first competition. Fantastic experience. Thanks to everyone who organised it. And thanks to everyone who attended for being such a great bunch of people. The most amazingly friendly, open, welcoming atmosphere.


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 17, 2013)

i have seemed to have lost a pair of black and blue headphones which is kinda bad so if anyone found some can you PM me. thanks
BTW awesome competition. well done everyone.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 18, 2013)

DYK:
I initially only registered for 4BLD, then I ended up doing 3BLD on Sunday as well.
I arrived at venue on 4pm during Saturday.
Commuting is very tiring if you're far away.
I learn that you shouldn't commute on train to a competition because no early train on Sundays.
Agassi talks very loud.
But he is a fun guy.
He owe me money.
He replaces his 5x5 stickers with 6x6 set.
My first comp in the last 6 months.
Leicester for 3rd time, all comp related.
I don't need to browse the map for direction anymore.
Most asked question: Oh you're here! thought you weren't coming today.
Sitting judge is amazing concept.
first time playing with gen 3 timers.
Kids from last year grew up.
My 4bld didn't improve at all.
I will deffo go to next comp (Edinburgh hopefully)
I won't stop my 4bld attempt if the fire alarm go off the second time.
3x3 final was funny with the entrance songs.
I did 400 solves of 4x4 from Tuesday to Friday and not joined that event.

I need to get involve to organise a comp soon.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 18, 2013)

DYK...

to avoid leaving his wallet in Leicester Tim left his wallet at home this time?
Friday rush hour is a terrible time to use the M25 and M1?
the journey back was about 1/2 as long?
undertaking and high beams are common place on the M1?
a large group of cubers were waiting for us in our hotel when we eventually arrived?
clubbing? Really?
Rock club? What a relief!
the power hungry, meat headed pair of bouncers wouldn't let Nick in?
there was another entrance 3ft away?
that doorman was a reasonable human being who has a rough idea of chronology?
J-bombs that Stephen Hawking wouldn't have been able to keep track of?
does he even lift?
apparently yes? 180kg!
don't mosh with him?
he punched Sarah?
she might need her arm amputated?
don't let slappers touch your main Billy?
gestation period for a 3x3 is about an hour?
Nick can be bounced up and down and spun around and around on my shoulders?
my back isn't very pleased with that particular alcohol fuel antic?
I felt like a sheep dog on the way back?
2 hrs sleep is plenty?
broke 2x2 single pb in 1st and 2nd solve, also average?
I relied heavily on previous comp failures in order to achieve them?
1.05 DNF in 4x4?
we need to back date our timer choice or upgrade our regulations to allow for 3rd gens?
angry about 1st solve, DP and N perm resulted in a 1.21 and no average for me? =(
a small liquid lunch and good company meant that I got over it before long?
Scott is going to 'change the world'?
global 3x3 averages will drop as a direct result IMO?
when I got back down from my shower the cubers seemed to be having another go at 'occupy my hotel'? Yay!
hotel food takes bear long?
especially when it looks and sounds so good that the orders keep rolling in?
we eventually made it to Riley's?
strawpedoed my 1st drink in there?
it took 3000 times longer to finish my 2nd?
the staff could've been better at turning on table lights?
I could've gotten away without paying a penny and they would've been none the wiser?
luckily I'm honest and the girl who was on holiday understood what was going on?
Daniel didn't lose a single game?
we were on the same doubles team?
seems unfair to me too?
Billy was playing like a Boss?
CHJ's guerrilla lubing?
terribly rude taxi company sends terrible rude taxi driver?
we would've crashed if I hadn't intervened?
sooo many towels?
honestly they didn't stay in our room?
almost 6 hours sleep and no hangover?
Tim actually made it in time for 3x3?
he's officially sub 20 now proving you don't need to put silly things like time and effort in?
I got official pb single?
Sarah's slowest 3x3 solve was faster than mine and her fastest 5x5 was faster as well?
Magnus crushed his at home 5x5 pb officially?
Coggers borrowed my Florian and broke his single and average with it? I'm just glad someone does well with it.
I judged 3BLD for 30 mins and never held up a Kuti card?
Sarah DNFed both solves before donning her blindfold even though she did attempt 1 of the solves?
still massively proud even though I felt like a cuber's girlfriend?
40 hours since I've eaten?
I better eat this sandwich?
I got my unofficial 3x3 pb then 4 solves later beat my previous pb?
I was talking all the way through the former solve and asking for a skip occurs if it was going to anyway?
Scott had never sub 1 ed an OH solve?
I filmed him achieve the feat twice officially?
he only got 2 attempts?
interview? If I have to.
I felt unexplainably horrified afterwards?
had to decline a 2nd?
just about pb average in 2nd round of 3x3?
Scott picked my brain about card dealing?
he isn't allowed in casinos?
if you are going to play with him then don't let him touch?
he puts on an incredible show with fairly bad cards?
Zack stackmatting crisps?
great choices for entry music in finals?
remember the name Ayyub Mangral?
wolves Roux?
very well?
just cos Alex's didn't get to play doesn't mean that Roux didn't dominate?
I almost shed a tear when Sarah was called up on stage to receive booze for ordering and professionally scratching trophies?

Congratulations Thom!

Thank you to everyone who once again made it one of the best weekends of my life.

Special thanks to Daniel, Billy, Laurence, Chris, Chrissy and Sarah for all the hard work you put in.

In the voice of Greased Up Deaf Guy,
'See y'all next year!'


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 18, 2013)

Another fun comp, thanks to everyone helping, especially those that made themselves easier to find by wearing red t-shirts. DYK:

I managed to not fail BLD?
Except DNFing my fastest 3BLD with an execution mistake? (53.04)
Fire alarms make BLD hard?
I broke my 7x7 single by 26 seconds?
14.46 14.53+ 15.27 13.83 12.67+ in 3x3 round 2 made me really annoyed at my weilong?
I hope someone recorded 3x3 finals since I had to leave early?
All the interviewing/photos felt really weird?
I think it made me look really silly?
Travelodge was a bad idea?
Because no hot water from Saturday and no electricity (including lights) on Sunday?

Nice to see the usual faces again. Might add more here later when I have time.


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 18, 2013)

DYK:
- It was 6 months since my last competition, and a year since my first?
- Hence I broke all but 2 of my comp PB's?
- Toby visited and it was awesome?
- My brother has an awesome camera?
- I won clock by over 2 seconds?
- I'm now ranked 12th in the world for average, but I'm still 4th in the UK for single?
- Mollerz wasn't there, so the comp had noticeably less swag?
- The only megaminx solve that my brother didn't film was my best?
- Chris probably shouldn't drink coffee?
- Surprise pyra final which had mediocre scrambles and largely tired and apathetic competitors?
- Breandan accidentally a whole bottle of Maru?
- I got table service in McDonalds?
- Factory solves are far more interesting with multiple methods and colour neutral crosses?
- I managed to oversleep on sunday morning and not arrive until half 11?
- I still managed to do everything I wanted that day, so thanks Dan!
- 14 second 3x3 single in a 20.xx average?
- Finally have an official sub-20 average? 
- MoYu cubes are getting pretty popular?
- CHJ made the 3x3 final having got no sleep all weekend?
- A metal band delayed proceedings for about 20 minutes?
- I got to be on stage for the final?
- No sub-10 averages in the final?
- The wrong Thomas The Tank Engine theme was played for Breandan's entrance?
- Agassi was in hysterics anyway?
- I think this comp has been my favourite one so far?
- The UK organising team are fantastic?
- Rob had to put all his plaques into a separate bag?

Thanks, guys - see you next time hopefully!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 18, 2013)

This sums up last night:


----------



## KongShou (Nov 18, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Goals:
> 2: sub 4
> 3: sub 11/10
> 4: sub 1
> ...



2: no but still decent
3: no comment
4: yes with 44.99 single and 56 average
5: yes with 1:38.xy single and a low 1:50 average
oh:close, still beat my home average
pyra: lol

dats it


----------



## CHJ (Nov 18, 2013)

CHJ said:


> 5BLD isn't there for 3x3 or 3BLD
> 
> okso my goals:
> 
> ...



okso prediction results and DYK's

I think I aimed a little too high as 2x2 avg I was happy wit 3.57 but the single was bad
3x3 single yae and 6 and 7 yae!!! also sub ben mega WOOOOO!!!! other than that was bad
ryan is 12th in world so close enough, Nevins dunfed, dan competed and took my 2nd coz I faeled, I become slow at 4BLD again and matt won, ben LOLOLOLOL, podium sucked, and ciaren not as many NR's as I thought.

DYK's 

- I didn't sleep for 66 hours?
- 2:30 coach alone is shorter than 3:30 trip with karolis?
- I just typed out a massive list but speedsolving deleted it, okthanxbai?
- I made finals?
- I come second for 4x4 because matt is boss and fire alarms are stupid?
- laurences house was funny, we found 238 ways of saying vagina?
- ciaren has NR for everything he has competed in?
- rileys at 17 is fun?
- dan nearly met his table football match?
- Laurence loves devvo?
- chris loves doge?
- Rob: "did anyone realise that ayyub's name backwards is buyya backwards?"?
- Agassi: "don't slam your cube like that, its like a baby!", me: "don't say that! I've put my fingers in it"?
- my sense of humour is too grim for joey, who at the time (OH) was sloey?
- I had a guerlla lubing spree?
- and billy's ended up bad?
- I seem to have scrambled all of simon's NR scrambles in the UK?
- not even sub callum goodyear 4x4?
- still no nemesis's and ben has 2 WOL!!!!
- I even beat ben at mega LOLOLOL!!!
- ben is awesome?
- weisu's are epic, I bet kong made a ton of profits on them!?
- although Thomas duncans SS is the best 4x4 I've ever felt?
- Nevins come for a second day, double the happiness  ?
- I come second in 4BLD because fire alarm and matt is beast!?
- I would've rather burnt do death than stop?
- I brang my laptop just for 15puzzle?
- I got dan hooked to it?
- premier inn is the hub of all Leicester cubing now?
- my 2x2 avg is good but single is turd?
- I looked at the timer during my 10.97  ?
- alex didn't win.....owait!?
- podium sucked more than it should have?
- Laurence got mine and breandan's and ben's song choices wrong?
- Rowena had an awesome rubiks brand?
- Rajiv has got fastererererer at OH?
- Darren/George is back! with his weird methods?
- I used a dumb Y-perm in a solve finally?
- I hate big comps 3BLD?
- I still owe matt a pint?

okso guys im realy looking to next comp already as this was my favourite thus far, I love everyone.......almost wol :3
SEE YOU NEXT TIME!!!!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 18, 2013)

CHJ said:


> okso prediction results and DYK's
> 
> Nevins dunfed



I blame the fire alarm. :fp


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a video of the fire alarm evacuation. 

Does anyone have a video of the moment it went off?


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 18, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 222: 0.69/2.5
> 333: 9/10.5
> 444: 38/44



222: no no
333: yes(twice) no
444: yes no

dyk...

-my first dyk?
-my first official 333 solve was my fastest?
-same with 222 and 444?
-no sub2 singles at all?
-2x2 UK champion?
-I forgot how to egg in the second round?
-officially started a modelling career with my dayan 2x2?
-which covered most of my face?
-I came 3rd in 333, 444 and 555?
-but missed beating Daniel's 5x5 pb avg by 0.11?
-breandan did a 3x3 solve on a 5x5 and got a 8.2x?
-he also got a 49.x 5x5 single in practice?
-I got 1:15.09 single on the first solve of the 5x5 final?
-Laurence got 1.76 ER 2x2 avg?
-Laurence 'the twat' Livsey didn't really get a 1.76 ER 2x2 avg?
-because he is a wanker?


----------



## CHJ (Nov 19, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> -Laurence got 1.76 ER 2x2 avg?
> -Laurence 'the twat' Livsey didn't really get a 1.76 ER 2x2 avg?
> -because he is a wanker?



inb4 infraction wol


----------



## Ollie (Nov 19, 2013)

CHJ said:


> inb4 infraction wol



au contraire, tis merely a colourful synonym for a contemptible person


----------



## CHJ (Nov 19, 2013)

But you are able to see these things, mods cannot.
You'd be a great mod, you could've saved ben!
Ollie for mod


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 19, 2013)

CHJ said:


> But you are able to see these things, mods cannot.
> You'd be a great mod, you could've saved ben!
> Ollie for mod



#benformod #ollieforpm 

also i thought i would be censored. oh well


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Who exactly is Laurence Livsey anyway? ;P


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 19, 2013)

I will get 2 ER at my next comp. My times shouldn't be disqualified though they were legit. Sameer even judged them.


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 19, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 222: no no
> 333: yes(twice) no
> 444: yes no
> 
> ...



LOL U CHEATER HANDING IN SCRAMBLED CUBES YOU KNOW THE SOLUTION 4.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 19, 2013)

I feel like I somehow missed this whole 2x2 ER story, someone care to explain?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 19, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I feel like I somehow missed this whole 2x2 ER story, someone care to explain?


Laurence thought it would be funny to enter a 1.76 2x2 ER for himself on cubecomps, and when someone picked up on it and posted on here Sameer went with it, so people believed it for a while.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 19, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> 222: 6-7 as normal..
> 333: SubCarrumGoodyear/SubCarrumGoodyear
> 444: 1:20... or.. w/e
> 555: SubSarah/SubSarah x
> ...



222: LOL.... far too hungover to cube right now..
333: Oh god..... At least PB.. :\
444: 1:17 
555: Yes... but no longer care that I beat her. Just so proud of her x
666: Wasn't allowed
777: Wasn't allowed
OH: Wasn't judged by Dan.. but was judged by Simon who laughed at me when I screwed up an A-Perm and didn't make cut  LOL
Pyra: 7.83  12.53 
Mega: Wasn't allowed
SQ-1: Wasn't allowed
3BLD: 2:44/No
4BLD: FAK YOU FIRE ALARM 

Help make comp orsum = Ya
Humiliate Lorunce whilst he sleeps on the floor = http://wolfsword.co.uk/lollorunce.jpg Mission Accomplished.
Drink heavily = Oh god... let's just say yes. Too much.
Nevins <3 = 
Dan will shock us all by doing 3BLD for wunce = I was right lalalala.

DYK:

Mosh got ten times more awesome when we discovered the basement?
We drank till about 4am and got 2 hours sleep before comp?
That seemed to be all that was needed?
I should stop taking my main out with me to pubs?
Two girls stole my main and denied that they had it until the bouncers got involved? 
They got thrown the fak out?
I don't remember much past that...?
Apparently I kissed Tim?
Woke up next to Sam? Jesus....
Overslept and had to wash in disabled toilet... both days?
Documentary guys were awesome?
I'm very proud of the power system I built for the timers?
Lorunce is still a living disaster?
Set up didn't take as long as last year?
Hotel bar FTW..?
Rileys as usual... and Dan looked very nervous when he almost got beat at table football?
Dan won?
Impressed myself with my pool skills at times?
Carrum lubed my main without asking me the night before 3x3...? *facepalm* Told him off and made him clean it? 
I still love him <3 ?
Adam is the best at being patronising to incompetent Riley's staff/Taxi drivers?
Shirts from this comp are now my favorite cubing shirts?
The amount of PR/Press was crazy.. but so cool?
We were all celebrities for two days?
FGTV made Matt look overly cheesy with his cubes for photos?
I looked terrible for my documentary interview? 
Sunday surprise.... <3  ?
Callum actually moved the cube aside in order to look at the timer before PLL on his 10.97?
That probably cost him .98?
LoL
Rob and I need to come up with some more interesting things to do rather than just repeatidly shaking hands every other podium?
I hate handing out the awards because of the awk handshakes??
Packup was much faster than last year?
This was an EPIC weekend?
OH 5x5 no table abuse is painful?
Almost missed coach back through oversleeping?
Post comp blues sucks..  ?
Dan is still an amazing person and the UKCA would fall apart without him. I appreciate his friendship?
I miss you all already?
I don't know what I would do without cubing in my life?

That is all x


----------



## RicardoRix (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks to the organisers and everyone that helped out!! :tu top draw.
Everything went like a blur, didn't quite feel settled and didn't concentrate properly with a few jitters, but at least I didn't fall off the stage or anything. Predicted bottom 10% and got 69 out of 77 so surely can only get better in the future.
Felt a bit odd being the only parent there competing with my sons watching rather than the other way around, maybe next time I can persuade my sons to join in as well.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 19, 2013)

3x3 Final:
1. D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U F L' B L R' U B L2 U2 F2
2. B2 R2 U2 L U2 R' D2 L' F2 R U B' L' U2 F D' L R D2
3. R' L' B R U D' L B2 U' F R' F2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R2
4. U B2 R2 U' L B U F D2 R2 L D B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 L2
5. D2 R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 R2 B' U' L2 F D' R F U' F L2 D2 U2


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 19, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> 3x3 Final:
> 1. D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U F L' B L R' U B L2 U2 F2
> 2. B2 R2 U2 L U2 R' D2 L' F2 R U B' L' U2 F D' L R D2
> 3. R' L' B R U D' L B2 U' F R' F2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R2
> ...



Could you please reconstruct your 8?
Noob failed at cross =P


----------



## SarahG (Nov 19, 2013)

SarahG said:


> 3x3x3 not turn to jelly and fail massively. Again.
> 4x4x4 settle on a method. Any one will do. And work out how to do it quicker than 5x5x5
> 5x5x5 win my prize from billy (btw are we using single or average for our bet) x
> 3BLD success. This is a BIG ask.
> ...



Ok so....
3x3x3 competition PB! Was too tired to be nervous!
4x4x4 made up a method. Wouldn't recommend it. Can't even explain it. My best single was 0.08 seconds slower than my previous 5x5x5 comp best and 10.59 slower than this comp 5x5x5 best
5x5x5 I owe Billy. Because I lost the bet. Because that's the way it should be. BUT I did get the faster single...Actually! (and the slowest average at comp!)
3BLD AUGH! I had no hope on the first scramble. But the second I think I had the memo down. Then I shut my eyes and started to solve. And dunfed cause i forgot to put my blindfold on. I gave it a go anyway but forgot where I was in my first algorithm so scrambled a cube for a few minutesl.


I was present somewhere for entire comp
I can't remember when I last got 4 hours sleep in one go but I just about made Quota for comp.
Don't be silly. I am a Professional.
I judged. What more do you want?

DYK?

Dan is a sweetheart x My best cubing moment was his face after THAT solve during the final x 
Joey is not (I know I'm rubbish, you can stop telling me now!) x
By blood, sweat and spit, Nick and I, will be Party Buddies 4Eva!
Laurance, I feel bad for you son, I got 99 problems... Oh! and your silent disco was hillllarious!
I don't want to cube anymore
I proved this by only practicing until 2 this morning 
I turn into a giggling idiot around BV
Scot will help get us all infinitely closer to warp 9!
I really enjoyed my quiet and seemingly romantic lunch with Matthew
I spent a great deal of the weekend scrambling a cube while wearing a blindfold...Sulk
And didn't have a success all weeklend. sulk more.
Loads of people asked me for 3BLD advise hahahahahahahahaha!
I only learned 3BLD 2 weeks ago and have had a grand total of five successful solves!
I do have one on camera! 
My ear defenders were used by all more for sleeping than solving.
I wish I hadn't woken Binnie up. He looked so peaceful
Tim wins the "sleeping at the venue" event. And asks why is there pee on the floor in the Gents? I ask HOW is there pee on the floor in the Ladies? YUK
He owes me a lot of money
Andy always seems to be solving someone else's cube
CHJ always makes my day! And SS deleted my list too!
I was really glad to meet the one on the left. He can't skip last chew.
Thanks Greg
But I liked her, Sam!
Ben is a pro
Adam never did get annoyed that it wasn't sub 10. We looked wrong during interview. I'm sorry hon.
Billy wants that one. But carried me half way back to the hotel. Because my toes were bleeding.
Because I mosh like a pro! In heels.
The bruise on my arm is getting bigger. But not as big as the guy that hit me.
And then Billy and Nick somehow teleported to the hotel horizontal lobby!
I have never solved 3x3x3 OH. It took me like half an hour to OH my 5x5x5. and I had to cheat and look at T perm written down.
I never thought to use table abuse
Our table is the cool table
Even if we move
I felt like an agony aunt all weekend
The bar maid had pulled a 24 hour shift and still looked fresh faced and gorgeous. Jealous much! Cause I do Zombie better without the makeup
I came back from comp with no main. Or in fact a legal 3x3x3. Or anything that resembles a whole cube.
I only got to compete on Sunday because Daniel loaned me a center cap.
And I spilled lube allllll oooveeeer my Florian ****
I LOVE BLD
I will get good at BLD
I have more Scottish notes than English in my wallet
I am currently in the process of designing Epic Fail Cube


Thank you everyone so much thank you x

Classy birds only wine
Stolen food
Random Playlist
More painkillers please!
So many J bombs!
Dibs on the strange
Stack matt everything and anything
Epic card tricks
Drama constant drama
Pop Pop Pop

HOWL!

It's hip to be 3D square. Don't anybody forget that!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Could you please reconstruct your 8?
> Noob failed at cross =P


I have tried and failed so far. It's called opp-cross, not failcross 
Video will help me no doubt


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 19, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I have tried and failed so far. It's called opp-cross, not failcross
> Video will help me no doubt



I'm looking forward to seeing it for the 1st time since the inconsiderate competitor was holding the cube too low for the audience to watch from the floor, just so he could get a faster time.


----------



## giorgi (Nov 22, 2013)

what happened to alexander lau why he did not show up on sunday?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 22, 2013)

giorgi said:


> what happened to alexander lau why he did not show up on sunday?



He spontaneously combusted.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 22, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> He spontaneously combusted.



I always said Roux was dangerous.

Shame!


----------



## Chilli (Nov 22, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> He spontaneously combusted.



uh oh...


----------



## giorgi (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't get it


cube-o-holic said:


> He spontaneously combusted.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 23, 2013)

He wasn't there. Is that not enough information?
He had a prior engagement.

Edit - I guess I've missed my chance to spread the rumour that Thom bribed him to not turn up.


----------



## giorgi (Nov 23, 2013)

ok.thanks


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Nov 23, 2013)

My Mum is certain that Alex pulled the fire alarm during 4BLD so he could finish his pizza xD


----------



## speedpicker (Nov 24, 2013)

My first set of videos from the contest are up on my youtube channel: thespeedpicker

Theres more to follow from my friends phone, but the majority are up, including Breandans 5x5 NR (not a great vid mind), and lots of solves from Thom Barlow, Rob Yau, Breandan Vallance, Daniel Sheppard etc etc.

Enjoy!


----------

